# After-market rear parking sensors



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi folks,
Has anyone had rear parking sensors fitted after market? Audi have them on their site but TBH they're not very discreet:

http://accessories.audi.co.uk/accessories/details.do?accessoryId=132

Factory-fitted ones are nice and flush. Has anyone seen or got any more discreet ones? Cheers


----------



## mattyherts (Jul 6, 2009)

Can't remeber who it was but someone fitted these that personally I think are superb given the cost. I'll be ordering them come November 

http://www.proxel.com/eps-micro-plus.htm

Nothing visable as the metal strip sticks to the inside of the rear bumper.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Those look like a great option. Remarkable that they even detect shrubs, if the blurb is correct  They look quite easy to fit, apart from the bumper removal bit!

If someone's used these and can advise on what fitting them to a Mk2 TT was like, I'd love to know, particularly with regard to the bumper aspects, and ease of getting the wiring to the reversing bulbs.

Mattyherts, where are you ordering from and how much are they? The web site doesn't mention prices and only has options for trade enquiries. Is there a UK supplier? EDIT - Yup - http://www.parkingdynamics.co.uk seems to be selling the very same product.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

mattyherts said:


> Can't remeber who it was but someone fitted these that personally I think are superb given the cost. I'll be ordering them come November
> 
> http://www.proxel.com/eps-micro-plus.htm
> 
> Nothing visable as the metal strip sticks to the inside of the rear bumper.


It was him from Page 2

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=146059


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Don't know about the Mk2, but when fitting to a Mk1 at the recommended height, it is between the bumper and reinforcing bar.

IIRC it is suggested a second "antennae" is installed next to the first one, not difficult but a small extra cost


----------



## al fa cager (Jul 1, 2009)

I've (personally) fitted the Parking Dynamics sensor to my TT. It was a straightforward job and would recommend them. In my opinion they do not perform as well as ultrasonic sensors but they are good enough.

Installation:
I started out with the intention to remove the bumper but in the end realised that I did not need to. I managed to do everything with the bumper in-place from under the car without jacking it up.

To install I removed the RH rear lamp cluster and the lower clip-in bumper vanance/insert. There is just enough clearance between the exhaust heatshield and bumper to do what's needed.

The "antenna" is a self adhesive aluminium strip terminated in a female lucar connector. The kit includes a second antenna (basically another roll of aluminium tape) which I didn't need to use.

Once I'd removed the lamp and valance I cleaned the inside of the bumper surface with a sponge/washing-up liquid solution to degrease and get rid of dirt. I started with the antenna connector at the RHS of the car and ran the antenna along the inside of the bumper "crease line", the part which is most protruding. Once done I stuck black duct tape over the top of the entire length of the antenna. This whole section is done "blind" in the sense that you can't actually see what you're doing but you can feel it/get your hands in no problem.

I ran the antenna wire in through the lamp grommet into the cavity behind the lamp (the antenna wire **must** be taped down firmly so that it can't vibrate) This is where I placed the control module which is about the size of a box of matches. This is also where I spliced into the reverse lamp cables. Sorry, can't remember the colours off the top of my head.

I placed the sounder behind the boot carpet facing the vent grille on the RHS.

Observations.
The system is quite sensitive but the major difference between this and utrasonic is that the system calibrates itself each time you engage reverse. So, if you return to your car and someone has parked 5cm from your back bumber then the system will not start bleeping immediately like ultrasonics do. You actually have to be moving for the sensor to detect an obstical, which is not the case for ultrasonics. But... once you know this it's fine, and actually I prefer the descrete look compared to the ultrasound sensors.

The other thing is that I found the bleeper a bit too quiet.

I also think the kit is quite pricey, at double the cost of an ultrasonic system.

However, having said all of this I'm overall quite happy with the sensor.

Parking Dynamics delivery was very rapid indeed, I had the kit sent to a pal in London, rather than risk losing it in the Italian postal "system" and it arrived the next day.

Anyway, I hope this helps somebody...

Rob.


----------



## jon345 (Feb 7, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> Hi folks,
> Has anyone had rear parking sensors fitted after market? Audi have them on their site but TBH they're not very discreet:
> 
> http://accessories.audi.co.uk/accessories/details.do?accessoryId=132
> ...


I was told by My local audi, these ones will not fit flush like factory.

So my mate recommended someone local to me, who fitted flush ones last Night for me, colour coded to my car. :mrgreen: , very happy with them, and he charged me less than Audi would for there aftermarket oned that stick it.

i'll post a picture if your interested of mine.!


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

I had the audi ones installed on mine and I definitively not recommend, It is the only thing I regret on the car, they are not working great, sometimes reacting for nothing and other times not reacting at all when I am already far too close.

My car went in for an oil change a couple of weeks ago so I mentioned this and of course they found no fault with them. I learnt not to trust them and in the end realise I don't really need them to park anyway.

I definitively don't recommend them !


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

That's really interesting that the Audi after-market ones turned out to be pants. Maybe they need adjusting but then you'd expect the garage to have done that rather than say that they're working perfectly.

[smiley=cheers.gif] Hats off to al fa cager for doing the fitting without removing the bumper - it's very useful for anyone considering the Parking Dynamics/Proxel product to know in advance that there's enough of a gap to work with like that, and makes the DIY job MUCH easier. For £70 I think this is worth a punt so will give these serious consideration! Regarding the quiet bleeper, you could always locate it somewhere closer to the cabin as I recall the instructions indicating this cable can be extended.

jon345, I'd be interested to know about the sensors you had fitted too, and any wider availability of them. Useful for anyone else who's after ultrasonic rather than the electromagnetic option too.


----------



## jon345 (Feb 7, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> jon345, I'd be interested to know about the sensors you had fitted too, and any wider availability of them. Useful for anyone else who's after ultrasonic rather than the electromagnetic option too.


They are the exact same size as factory, i will find out make etc from him tomoz. also post up a photo, once i cleaned the car.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Cool, cheers


----------



## jon345 (Feb 7, 2009)

Fisrt off, car is filthy  , but ive attached a few images of my aftermarket sensors i had fitted. and how flush they look, from side on.

They are made by Laserline.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for posting those Jon. They look as good as factory-fitted ones; you must be pleased with the results!


----------



## mattyherts (Jul 6, 2009)

They look superb, what's the audible quality like? I was concerned the electromagnetic product would sound too tinny.
Any chance you could let me know the cost? I'm also in Hertfordshire and am very interested in these.
Thanks Matt


----------



## jon345 (Feb 7, 2009)

Yh very happy with result. 

The audible is fine for me and not to Tinny, but everyone different, so you would have to listen to find out if its rite for you or not....My neighbour is guna have his R8 done. You cant have the music loud when using them but you can stll here them at a normal music volume level. I belive you can up the volume conntrol, but i'm not 100% sure.

As i helped him with some stuff, i gt a discount. But standard cost supplied, fitted and Colour coded is £350 cash and if you want a receipt and the Vat on..


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

mattyherts said:


> They look superb, what's the audible quality like? I was concerned the electromagnetic product would sound too tinny.
> Any chance you could let me know the cost? I'm also in Hertfordshire and am very interested in these.
> Thanks Matt


I installed the proxel electromagnetic one and it's very audible. I put the beeper in the boot near the right rear seat and I can tell you it's audible even with music. I did remove the bumper to have a clean install. I also put duct tape on the sensor after asking the vendor if it was possible. The vendor advised me to put some anti-corrsion paint on the the antenna too. I didnt do that. I wanted to see how the sensor behaves before finishing the install. The nice thing is that the antenna fits at the same spot as the audi sensor and the bumper looks like it was made to receive this antenna, the spot is the same exact width as the antenna at the right level from the ground


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm even thinking of installing the spare antenna as a front sensor 'connected to the same unit and the same beeper. The senso can then be activated when parking in narrow spots. the original front sensor is sold with a switch to activate on demand and avoid the beeping whenever you approach an obstable.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

You'd need an alternative power source for the box of tricks though, and grab a switch surely... It might be easier to grab a kit just for the front. It'd be interesting to know what the system would make of an antenna at the front and one at the back - would it give good sensing all round? That could be useful if you're reversing and the front gets close to something whilst turning for instance


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

there are three or four live power sources in a fuse box in the right side of the boot. you ca use a switch to activate the unit on demand as it won't be comfortable to have it on all the time. plus the power sources in the fuse box aren't switched. they are live all the time. I'll certainly do this mod once i have finished my carputer and my exhaust mod


----------



## Mobileinstall (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi

I'm an installer for the Parking Dynamics sensors.

The advert on Parking Dynamics website has pictures and video featuring a TT so consequentially we do loads of TT's

There is a great deal of argument regarding which type of sensors are best;

Ultrasonic (visible type with heads) 
or 
Elecromagnetic (invisible type with strip fitted behind the bumper)

The quick answer is neither is best but here are some pointers to influence your buying decision.

Ultrasonic sensors require the bumper to be drilled. 
If there is rain on the sensor heads they may not work properly
If the car is any other colour than black, the sensors will need to be colour matched to the car. If that isn't done with the correct primer/paint at the correct temperature the paint will chip off after the first few jet-washes and look rank.
Be very careful what make sensors you get, Steelmate and Laserline are good, there are 101 chinese makes that aren't.
I do still fit steelmates to vans with black bumpers, but on cars now I fit the Parking Dynamics sensors.

Electromagnetic sensors require that the bumper be removed to be fitted.
If you try and do it without taking off the bumper and cleaning it really thoroughly then the strip will peel off after a bit and then be intermittent. I clean the inside of the bumper shell with alcohol spay and then use a special sealing tape and plastic sealant spray after fitting the sensor strip. 
To get them to work properly lots of things need to be taken into account, the height of the sensor, the thickness of the bumper the position of the crash-bar. If you have never fitted them before, you're likely to get one of these factors wrong and the sensors will give false warnings.
The buzzer on the parking dynamics kit is a bit too quiet to be fitted in the rear of the car and need to be fitted in the front to be effective.
The bumper on the old shape TT is a bit of a mare to remove without jacking up the car and removing both rear wheels.
The bumper on a new shape TT is quite thin and may crack during removal unless you know where all the hidden locking tabs are and release them prior to removal.

So in conclusion

Your best option is to get the Parking Dynamics sensors fitted to your car by a professional
Its not the cheapest option, but if you were cheap you'd be driving a Kia

If you're in the Northwest, I'd be delighted to offer my services.
http://www.mobileinstall.co.uk/parking.html

Cheers......... Rick


----------



## Mobileinstall (Mar 1, 2010)

Hadaak said:


> I'm even thinking of installing the spare antenna as a front sensor 'connected to the same unit and the same beeper. The senso can then be activated when parking in narrow spots. the original front sensor is sold with a switch to activate on demand and avoid the beeping whenever you approach an obstable.


Sorry mate that won't work

The cable that connects the control box and the sensor strip can only be a few inches long. Even though it is possible to fit 2 strips on 1 bumper (to increase sensitivity on cars with very thick bumpers) That's only one sensing zone, it couldn't do both ends of the car.

The front sensor kit is designed to be connected to an ignition supply (drivers side fusebox) operated with a small black push switch which can be fitted unobtrusively around the instrument cluster. 
There are kits available which connect to the CAN bus on the car and will activate the front sensor when the vehicle is travelling at very low speed, eliminating the need for a switch. It does add £110 on to the price for the can interface though so I don't sell many


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Do you find that you need to install the extra 'antenna' to increase the sensitivity on the early TT? 

Josh


----------



## Dukes (Feb 21, 2010)

Mobileinstall said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm an installer for the Parking Dynamics sensors.
> 
> ...


That all sounds very interesting. I see it's £354 fitted for front and rear, are you going to offer a forum discount ? Is there a display option that can be shown on the RNS-e ? I'm in Stafford, would you fit this at my place of work ? How long does it take ?


----------



## Dukes (Feb 21, 2010)

Just thought i'd reseurect this, as I have today booked Mobileinstall to fit the Parking Dynamics "Electromagnetic" sensors to my TTS.

all things being equal I'll post a review after a few days testing next week.

Price for Front and rera fitted at my office in Stafford is £390, which seems very reasonable.

I didn't bother with the visual warning, as it looks a bit cheap to me.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice! I'm getting my rear ones fitted in the next few weeks so will do the same. I agree about the visual warning system. It may be beneficial if you have hearing problems but it looks tat :lol:


----------



## Dukes (Feb 21, 2010)

Have today had the Rear Sensors fitted by Mobileinstall.

I was originally having Front and Rear fitted, but didn't really think it through, and when the fitting procedure for the front ones was explained, and also when I realised a switch needed to be fitted, I decided against it. I'd either forget to switch the sensors on 9in which case why have them), or have them bleeping at me when i'm in the daily traffic on the way to work.

Rick from Mobileinstall was very good about the change of plan, and for £202, he fitted the sensors. The whole process took 2 hours.

One thing that's worth mentioning is this is a totally invisible install, you would not know that sensors were even fitted, and there are no holes in the bumber etc.

Really impressed with the setup, it bleeps whe you engage reverse, bleeps when you get near soemhting, then bleeps in a different tone when you are really close. Also, the strip is the length of the back of the car, so there are no dead spots, and there is a full year year's warranty.

So far i'm really happy to have gone with these rather than the Audi one's.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

been using mine since week 3 of my TT delivery. 8 months later and still working properly. I used duct tape to protect the antenna or magnetic sensor. pretty cool solution and very stealth .

And if you want it done right you have to remove the bumper.

and here is my post :

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=146059


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Excellent stuff Dukes. I bought mine because it seemed like a better system and I wanted the invisiblity. Have you observed any calibration problems such as testing with your hand and finding the final proximity alarm is too late? I wouldn't test it with a bollard :lol:

2 hour job.. good, now I have a benchmark for my dealer to go by. They reckoned 3 hours max and it should be less of course because there's no measuring and drilling to do on the bumper.


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

Is anyone aware of a firm that will fit the magnetic style sensors?


----------



## Dukes (Feb 21, 2010)

jollyjack said:


> Is anyone aware of a firm that will fit the magnetic style sensors?


Mobileinstall did mine

http://www.mobileinstall.co.uk/parking.html

Never used them before, but first class service, came to Stafford, and fitted at my place of work. Can't fault them (i'm not related or anything).


----------



## Dukes (Feb 21, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> Excellent stuff Dukes. I bought mine because it seemed like a better system and I wanted the invisiblity. Have you observed any calibration problems such as testing with your hand and finding the final proximity alarm is too late? I wouldn't test it with a bollard :lol:
> 
> 2 hour job.. good, now I have a benchmark for my dealer to go by. They reckoned 3 hours max and it should be less of course because there's no measuring and drilling to do on the bumper.


To be honest the guy who fitted it did all the calibration, but I have tested by having someone walk around the back of the car, and the zone seems pretty even from one end of the bumper to the other.


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

Meant to say Is there anyone in the north east as I had seen the post about the guy in the north west.
If not then will have to have a day out and get them done.


----------



## markbest2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Im in the north east and got them done at tomorrows world just off benfield road. painted as well. look great half the price of audi  ill get the number for you if you would like? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Anyone else had the Proxel/PD fitted? I'm interested in the range of fitting times. And how about DIYers? How long did it take you?


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

did it on mine. took about two hours with the help of the lady. if you want a clean install you should remove the rear bumper and use duct tape to protect the antenna. I put some pics in my thread :

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=146059


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Cheers, I'd seen the topic before. How did you secure the antenna wire after refitting the bumper or did that turn out not to be necessary? I'm thinking if the wire is drawn slightly taught through the grommet from inside the boot then it'd be pretty free of movement by default. :-|


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

All I remember is I taped the antenna itself to the bumper and then coveredit with duct tape. I secured the wire at the end of the antenna with some silicon glue to avoid contact with external elements or dirt coming from beneath the car. I then taped the wire to the fog light wire as it goes throhgh the hole to the trunk. I put the sensor box just beneath the light cluster (right side) where a black plastic box containing some fuses and probably other devices if you have more option or a convertible TT... you can see the small box taped to the bottom of the black box. but now it's sitting in a spot under the cluster light as I have replaced the black plastic bow with a CarPC


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Excellent info and picture, cheers! My dealer had trouble doing it as they've not done one before so they're giving it to someone else to do in a few weeks time. [smiley=book2.gif] I must admit, I had to read the instructions through a few times to piece them together though it turns out to be simpler than the explanations, so in a busy environment I'll let them off and I'm glad they didn't just try and cobble it together at random.


----------



## MD1984 (Oct 24, 2010)

The information has been very helpful, I have just went ahead and ordered the PD1 Parking sensors from parking dynamics, front and rear for 149.99£. Now im just looking at an installer as I don't want to do it myself, and don't mind paying extra for a professional!


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

MD1984 said:


> The information has been very helpful, I have just went ahead and ordered the PD1 Parking sensors from parking dynamics, front and rear for 149.99£. Now im just looking at an installer as I don't want to do it myself, and don't mind paying extra for a professional!


was just about to get the front PD1 system (got rear as standard Audi fitted) let us know how you get on please

any info anyone on removing front bumper please?


----------

